# lm_sensors [ Need Help ]

## sleepingsun

Upgrade kernel to 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 only lm_sensors was broken ! 

I try to unmerge but without success ! 

Also try to recompile few times kernel ! 

Please help

```
# emerge lm_sensors   
```

```
Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                           

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7

 * lm_sensors-2.10.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code                                                                                                       

 * Found kernel source directory:                                                                                                                           

 *     /usr/src/linux                                                                                                                                       

 * Found kernel object directory:                                                                                                                           

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/build                                                                                                                  

 * Found sources for kernel version:                                                                                                                        

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r6                                                                                                                                     

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                     

>>> Unpacking lm_sensors-2.10.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work                                                                  

 * Applying lm_sensors-2.10.7-sensors-detect-gentoo.patch ...                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work                                                                                      

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/work/lm_sensors-2.10.7 ...                                                               

 *                                                                                                                                                           

 * You may safely ignore any errors from compilation                                                                                                         

 * that contain "No such file or directory" references.                                                                                                      

 *                                                                                                                                                           

make -j5 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LINUX=/usr/src/linux I2C_HEADERS=/usr/src/linux/include user                                                             

Makefile:298: kernel/include/sensors.hd: No such file or directory                                                                                           

Makefile:298: lib/data.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/general.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                      

Makefile:298: lib/error.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: lib/chips.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: lib/proc.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/access.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                       

Makefile:298: lib/init.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/sysfs.ld: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: lib/data.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/general.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                      

Makefile:298: lib/error.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: lib/chips.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: lib/proc.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/access.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                       

Makefile:298: lib/init.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                         

Makefile:298: lib/sysfs.ad: No such file or directory                                                                                                        

Makefile:298: prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                            

Makefile:298: prog/dump/i2cdump.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                

Makefile:298: prog/dump/i2cset.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                 

Makefile:298: prog/dump/i2cget.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                 

Makefile:298: prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                              

Makefile:298: prog/dump/util.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                   

Makefile:298: prog/dump/isadump.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                

Makefile:298: prog/dump/isaset.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                 

Makefile:298: prog/dump/superio.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                

Makefile:298: prog/sensors/main.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                                

Makefile:298: prog/sensors/chips.rd: No such file or directory                                                                                               

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/sensors/chips.c | \                                                                                                                                                      

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/chips.rd prog/sensors/chips.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/chips.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/chips.rd   

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/sensors/main.c | \                                                                                                                                                       

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/sensors/main.rd prog/sensors/main.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/sensors/main.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/sensors/main.rd       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/superio.c | \                                                                                                                                                       

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/superio.rd prog/dump/superio.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/superio.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/superio.rd       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/isaset.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/isaset.rd prog/dump/isaset.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/isaset.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/isaset.rd           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/isadump.c | \                                                                                                                                                       

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/isadump.rd prog/dump/isadump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/isadump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/isadump.rd       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/util.c | \                                                                                                                                                          

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/util.rd prog/dump/util.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/util.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/util.rd                   

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/i2cbusses.c | \                                                                                                                                                     

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd prog/dump/i2cbusses.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd                                                                                                                                                            

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/i2cget.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cget.rd prog/dump/i2cget.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cget.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cget.rd           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/i2cset.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cset.rd prog/dump/i2cset.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cset.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cset.rd           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/dump/i2cdump.c | \                                                                                                                                                       

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/dump/i2cdump.rd prog/dump/i2cdump.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/dump/i2cdump.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/dump/i2cdump.rd       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -DETCDIR="\"/etc\"" -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -Wundef -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe prog/detect/i2cdetect.c | \                                                                                                                                                   

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd prog/detect/i2cdetect.ro: Makefile '`dirname prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd`/Module.mk' @' > prog/detect/i2cdetect.rd                                                                                                                                                    

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/sysfs.c | \              

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/sysfs.ad lib/sysfs.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/sysfs.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/sysfs.ad                                       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/init.c | \               

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ad lib/init.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/init.ad                                           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/access.c | \             

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ad lib/access.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/access.ad                                   

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/proc.c | \               

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ad lib/proc.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ad                                           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/chips.c | \              

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ad lib/chips.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ad                                       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/error.c | \              

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ad lib/error.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/error.ad                                       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/general.c | \            

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ad lib/general.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/general.ad                               

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/data.c | \               

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ad lib/data.ao: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ad`/Module.mk' @' > lib/data.ad                                           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/sysfs.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/sysfs.ld lib/sysfs.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/sysfs.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/sysfs.ld                                       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/init.c | \                                                                                                                                                         

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/init.ld lib/init.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/init.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/init.ld                                           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/access.c | \                                                                                                                                                       

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/access.ld lib/access.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/access.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/access.ld                                   

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/proc.c | \                                                                                                                                                         

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/proc.ld lib/proc.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/proc.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/proc.ld                                           

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/chips.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/chips.ld lib/chips.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/chips.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/chips.ld                                       

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/error.c | \                                                                                                                                                        

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/error.ld lib/error.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/error.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/error.ld

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/general.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/general.ld lib/general.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/general.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/general.ld

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -M -MG -I. -Ikernel/include -I/usr/src/linux/include  -DSYSFS_SUPPORT -fpic -D_REENTRANT -Wall -O2 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe lib/data.c | \

        sed -e 's@^\(.*\)\.o:@lib/data.ld lib/data.lo: Makefile '`dirname lib/data.ld`/Module.mk' @' > lib/data.ld

( grep 'SENSORS SYSCTL START' /dev/null kernel/chips/*.c | \

          sed -e 's/:.*//' -e 's#^#kernel/include/sensors.h: #' ) > kernel/include/sensors.hd

cat kernel/include/sensors.h.template > kernel/include/sensors.h

make: *** No rule to make target `asm/bitsperlong.h', needed by `prog/dump/i2cbusses.rd'.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

awk '/SENSORS SYSCTL START/,/SENSORS SYSCTL END/' kernel/chips/*.c >> kernel/include/sensors.h

echo '#endif' >> kernel/include/sensors.h

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC=$(tc-getCC) LINUX=${KV_DIR} I2C_HEADERS=${KV_DIR}/include user || die "emake user failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake user failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC=$(tc-getCC) LINUX=${KV_DIR} I2C_HEADERS=${KV_DIR}/include user || die "emake user failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake user failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## lazyleopard

```
( grep 'SENSORS SYSCTL START' /dev/null kernel/chips/*.c | \

          sed -e 's/:.*//' -e 's#^#kernel/include/sensors.h: #' ) > kernel/include/sensors.hd

make: *** No rule to make target `asm/bitsperlong.h', needed by `prog/sensord/sensord.rd'.  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3414:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC=$(tc-getCC) LINUX=${KV_DIR} I2C_HEADERS=${KV_DIR}/include user || die "emake user failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake user failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-apps:lm_sensors-2.10.7:20091128-150110.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7/temp/environment'.

```

Hmmm... include/asm/bitsperlong.h is in 2.6.31 but not in 2.6.30. I guess lm_sensors is sometimes using /usr/src/linux and sometimes using /usr/include ?

See thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-794970-highlight-bitsperlong.html and bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282261

Executive summary: You need the (masked) 3.1.1 version of lm_sensors.

----------

## lazyleopard

 *lazyleopard wrote:*   

> Executive summary: You need the (masked) 3.1.1 version of lm_sensors.

 

Which may help... if you can get it to work. I've got as far as getting sensible(-ish) values from the sensors command, but even though I've specified the "sensord" use flag I don't seem to have sensord installed anywhere, which is weird, and it is compiled during the ebuild process...

----------

## durian

Also some info on: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

-peter

----------

## sleepingsun

Installed lm_sensors-3.1.1 first i must unmasked tham ! 

Second problem is that net-analyzer/net-snmp doesnt work becouse need lm_sensors 2.10.7 asking for libsensors.03.so and its imposible to install tham ! 

try to mask 2.10.7 lm sensors but without success ! 

I know now that is lm_sensors bug ! 

But i need this for monitoring server with cacti and if anyone knows trick to compile lm_sensors-3.1.1 with net-analyzer/net-snmp please help !

----------

## feiticeir0

Hi !

I had the same problem !

I've installed net-snmp-5.4.2.1-r2 (after unmasked) and then unmask lm_sensors and net-snmp compilled with lm_sensors-3.1.1  !!! no problem !

Cheers,

Bruno

----------

## masc

 *lazyleopard wrote:*   

>  *lazyleopard wrote:*   Executive summary: You need the (masked) 3.1.1 version of lm_sensors. 
> 
> Which may help... if you can get it to work. I've got as far as getting sensible(-ish) values from the sensors command, but even though I've specified the "sensord" use flag I don't seem to have sensord installed anywhere, which is weird, and it is compiled during the ebuild process...

 

Obviously this problem was fixed, but the version was kept 3.1.1, so you'd have to delete the distfile (usually /usr/portage/distfiles/

lm_sensors-3.1.1.tar.bz2) and re-download/install with emerge -1 lm_sensors.

----------

